
The Master, The Expert, The Programmer - jamongkad
http://www.zedshaw.com/essays/master_and_expert.html
======
dhouston
great article; the piece about the phase most developers go through where they
like complexity for complexity's sake definitely resonated (or fancy
algorithms, or design patterns, or whatever other programming-related book
they just read.) if you've worked with developers like this (or gone through
these phases ;)), you probably had flashbacks too -- wading through
AbstractVisitorManagerDelegate classes, or half-baked home-grown heap
allocators makes a little part of me die inside.

~~~
jamongkad
I know I did hehe...I still fall back into that pattern from time to time. But
wake up calls in the form of unmanageable code keeps me back in line.

------
palish
Wow. That's one of the best pieces of writing I've read. It paints wonderfully
vivid pictures and tells succinct stories.

I went through a templating phase once. Everything I wrote in C++ had to be a
template. Every policy decision needed to be made at compile-time, and a
pointer was never used in favor of a smart container. I finally realized the
simple truth that _you don't need to include a header file to use a float
pointer_.

------
nonrecursive
Zed Shaw must be the coolest programmer in the universe

------
ragav
When I started programming I would go with the simplest solution I could
because I was ignorant of any other way . Now I go with the simplest solution
I can because I know the other ways

If I hadn't gone the other ways I would never have learnt to appreciate the
simple solutions. I just wish it was a faster proces ;-)

